# Milky white dots on transparent part of severum fins...



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi. One of my surviving severums now has a new infection brewing by the looks of it. [see photo].
There's white dots on the tail fin forming, and on the top fin. Very easy to see in photo. Please help with recommendations.
Thanks.









For tank details please see my other Sick Adult Female Severum... thread below this thread.


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

UPDATE:
I'm just finishing my four day Furan-2 treatment. The severum in the photo is looking similar but now the dots have flattened out and are smoother - like the little almost white 'heads' are gone, but there is now translucence in and around the areas.
[see latest pic below]

However, the healthy one of the two severums developed the same dots on his pectorals, after DAY TWO of the Furan-2 treatment! Now after four days he has begun 'coughing' and flicking his head and tail. 
Can someone please let me know if i should proceed with another four days on Furan-2, or should i switch meds now - and knowing that Furan-2 was not affective, what should i use for meds now?
I would appreciate all comments and opinions, as these are awesome fish. 
Time is of the essence. 
Thanks.
Regards,


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

UPDATE:
Six hours after last post - the severum that most recently had the fin spots has begun rapid breathing. The same thing happened to the female severum that died last week. [see sick adult female severum ]
This fish had been coughing and shaking his head all day - lying low.
What do you think he has?
What meds do you recommend? 
Does columnitis produce rapid gilling and open mouth?
How fast should an antibiotic take to show positive affects?


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

Update:
Here's a photo of one of the severums showing a spot where the filmy area on the fins has morphed into a single 'head' of this filmy looking stuff over a couple few days. Does this help in narrowing down what this might be? TIA.
Thanks.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

What's your water change schedule and amounts?
I'm not familiar with this type of ailment, however when one med doesn't work, I usually try something else after a week to 10 days of no improvement or a worsening condition.
The coughing/head shaking makes me think gill flukes or other parasite. You can try medicating in a hospital tank with Praziquantel (PraziPro) for affected fish. Alternatively, a potassium permanganate (Jungle Clear Water, via Walmart or Amazon) bath is another option. Info here: http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/20 ... baths.html


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks, GTZ. My water changes are about 30% every day with my constant water change system.

The ammonia, Nitrates and nitrites are all at the bottom of the color code scale near zero.
I have started with "anti parasite" by 'Interpet' at twice the recommended level - i turn the water changer off for the first 12 hours after daily dose. I'm on the third day now, after doing a full treatment with Furan-2 and Maracyn Plus before the furan-2. The infection sites are changing but not yet going away, and the fish are still a bit stressed, but less so than a few days ago. I could save them if i do the right things.

One of the severums has become very aggressive, and is tormenting the other severum, so i'm thinking about putting a barrier between them, if i can figure out what kind of barrier and how to put it in there... As it is, the tormented severum hides inside the plants without moving for hours.


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

Here you can see how the severum at the top pictures is doing today - as you can see the 'slime' has aligned itself with one of the spines of the tail fin.
There are now some dark charcoal tones in the concentrated areas that are hard to see in the photo.
Is this perhaps the metholin-blue dye from the Interpet "anti parasite" somehow concentrating in the organisms? Or is this happening because the 'anti parasite' is not affective and tissue damage is occurring?

Thanks all for any help you can give me.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

In the past I've used plastic canvas sheets with poster hangers along the edges as dividers. Zip ties to connect multiple sheets. I found both at Walmart.


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

Here you can see how the severum at the top pictures is doing today - as you can see the 'slime' has aligned itself with one of the spines of the tail fin.
There are now some dark charcoal tones in the concentrated areas that are hard to see in the photo (not to be confused with the red dots, which are the natural severum's pigment.
Is this darkening perhaps the methylene-blue dye from the Interpet "anti parasite" somehow concentrating in the organisms? Or is this happening because the 'anti parasite' is not affective and tissue damage is occurring?

The severums seem to be holding their own at this time, and the organisms are also holding their own by the looks of them but are also changing, from dots to slime, from whitish/translucent to darked on one fish, and from pimple like to elongated and fragmented for the spot on the right pectoral fin (see photo above from a few days ago when the white spot looked like a little vocano - now it is hanging off and fragmented).

So i am thinking about increasing the dose of this Interpet 'Anti Parasite' to see if we can win this battle, before it does more damage to the severums. The product contains methylene-blue and also some form of formaldehyde, among other things. 
Thanks all for any help you can give me.
Cheers.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 0 experience with Interpet products. They seem to be mainly UK based. Nor could I find any info on what they actually contain. They don't seem to want to share the ingredients for whatever reason. I think they may contain methylene blue, likely formalin, possibly malachite green also as these last two often go hand in hand.
You could try increasing the dosage. Seems like you have a pretty good handle on medicating. That being said, I'd be negligent to not mention that you be able to monitor the fish for at least 5-6 hours after increasing the dosage. Keep the water well aerated, monitor temps and water parameters periodically.


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks, GTZ. I'll do that. I have up'ed the dosage to what 'Interpet' has recommended for treating a pond of 130g, according to their dosage calculator.

I had some reservation in doing this because i reasoned that a pond may absorb a lot of the treatment out of the water fairly fast and need more than a tank does. So far so good - at one hour...
There is no mention of water changes, and the suggestion that the concentration will rise slowly over the 5 day treatment - but i may still do some water changes each day.


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

OK guys, here's today's photo of the spot on the severum's pectoral:
Note that the spot is no wider, but it has elongated and is now frayed...


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

Update:
The one with the white spot on his right pectoral is completely clear and looks happy now.
The one with the spots on his tail is missing a portion of his tail where the dots were and along one of the spines - splitting the tail into two, running up to the flesh of the body, but the milky slime is receding. :dancing: 
I have been dosing with the 'anti-parasite' for about a month - up until a few days ago, and have been dosing with Pimafix and Melafix at the same time, and am continuing the Pimafix and Melafix still.
The damaged fin and milky slime are very slow to heal it would seem... I hope it finally goes completely away.
These are the most friendly and personable fish i have ever seen. I will be very happy if they get though this OK.
Does anyone think they may know what this is/was? because I'd really like to kill this disease before it further weakens my pets.


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

Here's how the fin condition is today.
Does anyone know what this is, based on the previous posts and how long it is taking to cure?
Thank in advance.


----------

